# urgent help with Bosch Dishwasher junction box



## mailbox14 (May 18, 2015)

Hello all experts,

So tomorrow I will be installing my bosch 800 series dishwasher to replace a problematic one.

Anyways, I have been planning the installation and it doesn't look that complicated but my only concern is the location of the junction box that bosch dishwashers come with. My last brand did not have this. 

My question is my electrical wires that will be connected to the junction box are located on the left side of my island where the dishwasher will be installed (there are no additional cabinets on the left side) yet the junction box will need to be installed in my center cabinets where the plumping for my sink is all located. Typically the electrical wires should be located under the sink, and should goto the junction box and then the electrical cord from the junction box should be connected to the dishwasher so that the junction box is not behind the dishwasher (or close to it). 

However, what it looks like I need to do now is working from the left side of my island, pass the electrical cables into the center cabinet (under the sink) mount the junction box to the cabinet (sink area) and then feed the electrical plug to the dishwasher. That means the electrical cord will be passed from left to right behind the dishwasher. 

Is my thinking correct or is there some other idea. Could I not mount the electrical box high enough (on the left side)where the electrical wires are so that I can squeeze the dishwasher in?

See pics for what I am talking about to get a better sense of the problem

Your ideas are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Can you install the box in the basement?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe you are correct. If I remember right, you need an outlet under the sink. The Bosh box also needs to be there because its too large to go in the DW space. The cable is fed through the side panel and then plugs into the back of the DW.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

My dishwasher has an SO cord with plug....that then plugs into a 120Vac outlet in the wall.

Based on past 'experience' on DIY chatroom....there seems to be two schools of thought. Hardwired and Corded. 

I'm at a loss as to why anyone would want to hardwire a dishwasher. Hardwire typically uses NM cable which is solid copper.....which does not like a lot of flexing. AND...you have to 'unwire' it every time you pull the dishwasher out.

Corded? You unplug it.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Not to jinx myself? 

But you have to disconnect it every time you pull the dish washer out? 

Is that something you do daily ? 

For me the only time I pull mine or someone else's out is if its shot. 

Turn off breaker. Remove two nuts. Not a biggey


----------



## mailbox14 (May 18, 2015)

*Hmmm*

Ritlec, 

That is what I do. I have never really had to disconnect the connection. 

For everyone else, I should have mentioned that I want to keep everything the same here. I am not an electrician so I cannot add an electrical outlet to the sink cabinet unfortunately or add the box to the basement (to which I am not even sure if that would work).

Now, if what I am hearing in these replies, if I was able to get the box (see attached for a picture to avoid any confusion) mounted next to the dishwasher (i believe it will fit and the DW will slide in no problems, is that acceptable? Is the only reason to not install the junction box next to the dishwasher because the DW won't fit. Easy solution if that is my problem.

Also, there is an electrical outlet in the same cabinet space to where my dishwasher will be installed so if the concern is water getting to the junction box, then water would also get to the electrical outlet. Therefore I don't think I am breaking any code here. This is a new house so I would imagine the builder placing electrical pieces next to the dishwasher was inline with code.

Your thoughts are appreciated. See the picture of the junction box to understand where I am coming from.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Yep, that is the box I referred to in my post above. I always put them under the sink. The grey cord is long enough to pull the DW out while plugged in. 
The ones I used had cords that plugged into the outlet too- I'll let the electricians address that.

I recommend you read the Bosh paperwork for mounting locations


----------



## Arrow3030 (Apr 19, 2015)

The cord can be 3' to 4' long from the back of the dishwasher. The outlet can be in the same space or a space adjacent to the dishwasher.


----------



## mailbox14 (May 18, 2015)

TheEplumber said:


> Yep, that is the box I referred to in my post above. I always put them under the sink. The grey cord is long enough to pull the DW out while plugged in.
> The ones I used had cords that plugged into the outlet too- I'll let the electricians address that.
> 
> I recommend you read the Bosh paperwork for mounting locations



Thanks Eplumber. Right, so if I were to put this box under the sink, according to my first picture that would entail I stretch the electrical wire from the left side of my island, tthrough the hole I made for the sink cabinet and then pass the plug from the junction box through the hole and plug that into the DW. What this will mean is that if I have enough wire, the DW will slide on top of it and the wire will be going from letf to right.

Bosch recommends to install the junction box in the adjacent cabinet (which would be my sink), however, my electrical wires are not there. This would entail I drill another hole and try and feed these wires. However, this still doesn't answer why I can't put the junction box next to the DW (on the side) considering I have a live electrical outlet there as well. If it is because the junction box could get wet, well then if I put it under my sink where all my plumbing is, what is not to say that wouldn't leak.

Thanks again.


----------



## mailbox14 (May 18, 2015)

Arrow3030 said:


> The cord can be 3' to 4' long from the back of the dishwasher. The outlet can be in the same space or a space adjacent to the dishwasher.



Arrow which outlet are you referring too? I do understand the cord that plugs into the dishwasher is long enough, I have no concerns with this. My concern is electrical wire that will be secured onto the other side of the junction box. Please see my posts. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

This is how I've done those Bosh units-
Enlarge the bottom hole to about 1.5" to accept the water supply, discharge line, romex and power cord.
Mount the box under the sink above the elevation of the hole- hard wire it to the power if that is allowed per elect. code or add a outlet for disconnect purposes.
Now everything is under the sink allowing you the most space possible for the DW- it gets tight when the DW is slid in. With the box under the sink, it's one less thing to get in the way.

As for water leaks under the sink- To me, not an issue. What about all the garbage disp. with elect. connections? All the new homes I plumb have power in the sink bases.. usually an outlet for a dishwasher and disposal- perhaps an instant hot too- but I'll leave it to the electricians to give you the code response...


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

mailbox14 said:


> Arrow which outlet are you referring too? I do understand the cord that plugs into the dishwasher is long enough, I have no concerns with this.


Considering the dw is next to the sink..

Just did an install where there was a base cabinet between the two.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Apr 19, 2015)

Not really sure lol. I was just reiterated code requirements for cord and plug dishwashers and was hoping it would help.


----------



## mailbox14 (May 18, 2015)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone for there feedback.


----------



## Woodhead (May 4, 2016)

Can I mount the bosch junction box in a crawl space, where the original feed comes from? Then I can snake the wire to the dishwasher from under the floor? The wire is not long enough to mount the junction box in a cabinet and the dishwasher is not next to the sink.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Woodhead said:


> Can I mount the bosch junction box in a crawl space, where the original feed comes from? Then I can snake the wire to the dishwasher from under the floor? The wire is not long enough to mount the junction box in a cabinet and the dishwasher is not next to the sink.


NO! The cord cannot pass through framing or structure. The junction box must be in the space with the DW or in an adjacent space or cabinet.

***To everyone else, please note the dates of the earlier posts.*


----------



## Woodhead (May 4, 2016)

Thank you, makes sense. I will put it in the cabinet behind the DW, I have plenty of room there.


----------

